# I can't be afraid to be beautiful because I am so ugly



## ashjogal87 (Jul 3, 2016)

I am so ugly, I cant be afraid to be beautiful because I couldnt be beautiful if I tried. Thd girl at my church are so much prettier than me especially this one girl who was going on and on in a FB post about being afraid to be beautiful because others may get the wrong idea that she is trying to be inappropriate or ****ty or something. This is what she said "Sometimes I am afraid to be beautiful. Literally, afraid to dress nice or to be attractive or even sexy, because sometimes I think that I could come off as inappropriate or immodest. Crazy right?? This summer I've bought myself this nice high waisted bikini that looks AWESOME on my (not so tiny) body, and I am fighting thoughts of what others might think! I've had enough of that, I'm gonna rock my new swimwear!! 👊🏼💥
I want to hear your thoughts on this ladies!! Let's be real here, we've all probably been through this one way or another! What is a scripture that comes to your mind when you read this? The one that comes to me is Song of Songs 4:7..."You are altogether beautiful my darling, there is no flaw in you."
Let's be empowered and beautiful together! And not be afraid to face the world in purity and boldness! Please share a picture of your favorite summer outfit and an empowering scripture to go with it! Love you ladies! And let's not even care what others might think! 1-2-3 GO! Let's do this! 💪🏼"And she tagged every other girl in my small group except me saying I know you girls can relate, and you are all beautiful. But she didnt tag me, probably because she thinks Im not beautiful. Yeah I wish I had that problem, its no wonder she and the other girls dislike me because I am so ugly.


----------



## Miss Independent (Mar 24, 2014)

.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Good grief....why?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Crystal/Nataly please remember that the only opinion that matters is the opinion you have of yourself. 
So make it a good one. 
Wear your bikini & have fun. 
If you have confidence in yourself & learn to be happy within others will want to be friends with you. 
Whatever church or friends you have are negative, leave them behind & never look back. 


Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

spinsterdurga said:


> Crystal?


Could it BE more obvious??


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm starting to think she's some new kind of fembot that has broken free of it's attachment to whatever sex site spawned it and it's now free to roam the internet posting musings based on it's anti-personality as determined by the sex sites sign-up questionnaire.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Hope1964 said:


> I'm starting to think she's some new kind of fembot that has broken free of it's attachment to whatever sex site spawned it and it's now free to roam the internet posting musings based on it's anti-personality as determined by the sex sites sign-up questionnaire.


Pure genius!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

3Xnocharm said:


> Could it BE more obvious??


Crystal clear?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hot mess.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Hope1964 said:


> I'm starting to think she's some new kind of fembot that has broken free of it's attachment to whatever sex site spawned it and it's now free to roam the internet posting musings based on it's anti-personality as determined by the sex sites sign-up questionnaire.


Time for the Turing Test...


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

Wtf? Is Crystal the same as Nataly/musicdiva? This post doesn't look like a Nataly post to me.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Crystal is Baaaaaaaack IN THE HOUSE!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

JukeboxHero said:


> Wtf? Is Crystal the same as Nataly/musicdiva? This post doesn't look like a Nataly post to me.


Nope, not the same.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

john117 said:


> Time for the Turing Test...


Alan Turing! A hero of mine. 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Nope, not the same.


But Crystal is a troubled soul, I firmly believe.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> But Crystal is a troubled soul, I firmly believe.


I don't know why those people at the church have to be so awful. 
Hardly Christian behaviour, shame on them all. 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

MrsAldi said:


> I don't know why those people at the church have to be so awful.
> Hardly Christian behaviour, shame on them all.
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


MrsAldi, they might only exist within Crystal's tortured mind.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

Hope1964 said:


> I'm starting to think she's some new kind of fembot that has broken free of it's attachment to whatever sex site spawned it and it's now free to roam the internet posting musings based on it's anti-personality as determined by the sex sites sign-up questionnaire.


Is this the beginning of skynet?


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> MrsAldi, they might only exist within Crystal's tortured mind.


True, I hadn't thought of that. 
I hope she can get some help somewhere. 


Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

MrsAldi said:


> True, I hadn't thought of that.
> I hope she can get some help somewhere.
> 
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


So do I. I feel sorry for her.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Y'all behave. I know how hard it is to be beautiful first hand. Women throwing themselves at me all the time. Bradley Cooper called me the other day, because women were throwing rocks at him after seeing me. Needless to say he was really upset. My beauty has driven a wedge in my marriage, because women are constantly at all hours of the night. We can't even go out to eat, because women strip off their clothes and lay across my table. My beauty is like a ball and chain. I'm just glad my humility exceeds my beauty.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh my... now we are in fantasy land


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Thound said:


> Y'all behave. I know how hard it is to be beautiful first hand. Women throwing themselves at me all the time. Bradley Cooper called me the other day, because women were throwing rocks at him after seeing me. Needless to say he was really upset. My beauty has driven a wedge in my marriage, because women are constantly at all hours of the night. We can't even go out to eat, because women strip off their clothes and lay across my table. My beauty is like a ball and chain. I'm just glad my humility exceeds my beauty.


I thought I was the only one with this problem!:surprise::grin2:>

Oh, Lord, it's hard to be humble when you're perfect in every way!0



A phrase that has always come up when someone talks like this: "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder." My daughter, of whom everybody says is beautiful, has trouble believing it. I've always told her her whole life that she is beautiful, but for some reason she has trouble with it. Not only is she very pretty, she is extremely intelligent. She is also introverted, which has a lot to do with it. She overthinks everything. 

My second daughter is just the opposite in her thinking. She is also very pretty, but also very confident. She is more extroverted, more social, and is very smart, too.

I guess I should've pushed harder for my first daughter to play sports at an earlier age. Maybe it would've helped her. Both of my daughters, although small, are very athletic. Gymnastics, cheerleading, dance, softball, basketball, volleyball, and track for both of them.


----------

